# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Embëlsira për ditën e Verës (ballakume, kurabije etj)!

## "Ambrida"

Po afrohet dita e veres,dhe ne disa zona te shqiperise ajo festohet shume,vecanerisht ne qytetin e Elbasanit,por duke mos lene mbrapa Gramshin ,Skraparin etj.
Ne elbasan embelsira karakteristike e kesaj dite eshte Ballokumja,ndersa ne zonen nga vij une ne perdorim gurabiet.
Une nuk e di nese jane e njejta embelsire apo jane te ndryshme.Kush ka mundesi i lutem te na sjelle ne kete forum receten e ketyre embelsirave.
          JU FALEMINDERIT

----------


## Fiori

Nje recete qe gjeta mbi kurabiet eshte :


*Per 1 kg miell perberesit jane :*

1 filxhan çaji kos
3 veze
1 filxhan sheqer
1/2 filxhani gjalpe i shkrire
1 luge kafeje sode buke
vanilje (sipas deshires)

*Përgatitja*

Ne fillim vendos miellin ne tepsi, pak a shume ne formen e nje vullkani dhe ne pjesen e kraterit hidh perberesit. _(mire eshte qe soden e bukes ta perziesh me kosin ne fillim dhe pastaj ta hedhesh tek mielli)._

Me pas perzje miellin me perberesit, pak a shume njesoj si mund te punoje brumin per lakror.  _(perberesit mund ti hedhesh dhe tek makinat e bukes, ne gjysem proces e ti perziesh dhe perpunosh atje)_. 

Pasi ke pergatitur brumin, me forma te vogla kuzhine mund ta ndash ne pjese _(ose mund te formosh me dore trekendesha te vegjel)_. Copat e vogla te brumit (te prera ne forma) vendosi mbi tepsine e lyer me gjalpe _(copezat vendosi pak larg nga njera tjetra qe mos ngjiten)_.Lyej nga siper copezat me veze te rrahur dhe pluhur sheqeri dhe leri te piqen. 

Nuk jam e sigurt ne cfare temperature duhen te piqen, por si do qe te jete nuk duan te piqen gjate (duhet tu rrish tek koka aq min sa i le ne furre, qe mos digjen  :buzeqeshje: .


Pershendetje!

----------


## "Ambrida"

faleminderit Fiori per receten.
Po per ballokumen a di njeri ndonje recete,hajde ju Elbasanlinjte se i qani ato,apo doni ta mbani sekret receten.

----------


## Fiori

*Ballokume*

*Përbërësit per 1kg miell (misri)*

1kg sheqer
8 kokrra vezë
2 filxhane çaji gjalpe i shkrirë
1 filxhan kafeje qumesht


*Përgatitja*

Gjalpi i shkrire rrihet me sheqerin ne nje ene bakri (ose ne blander me ene plastike), derisa te behen njesh dhe masa te kete ngjyre te bardhe. Vezet perzihen me vete me qumeshtin dhe pastaj kjo perzjerje i shtohet mases se pare te sheqerit duke i rrahur vazhdimisht. Ne fund shtohet mielli pak e nga pak, gjithmone duke vazhduar perzjerjen. 

Shume miell nuk eshte mire, por as pak nuk i nxjerr ballokumet te mira, ndaj kuzhinieri qe i gatuan duhet te kete pak sy. Nq se pasi keni shtuar te gjithe miellin e perzjerja eshte akoma e lenget, shtoni nga pak miell derisa ta shikoni qe masa eshte me e mbledhur. Ne te njejten kohe duhet te keni parasysh se shume miell i ben te forta, prandaj dhe mielli shtohet pak e nga pak qe masa mos behet si brume i forte, per korre buke.

Per te pjekur duhet tu rrini tek koka : ) qe te mos digjen, vetem sa te marrin "nje faqe" !



p.s. kete recete nuk e kam provuar vete, prandaj mos u beni nevrike jo do dale mire jo keq _(ne fund te fundit eshte embelsire per "kuzhiniere esnafë ")_ Megjithate nq se jeni kurioze si do dale, do ju keshilloja ta provonit nje here  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## "Ambrida"

po pse ballokumet me miell misri behen?
Nuk e dija kete gje,por prape receta me duket e cunguar,si duhet te jete brumi behet mpe forma apo jo

----------


## Di68

Kete recete e hasa diku tjeter, une nuk e kam provuar vete.

GATIMI I BALLAKUMEVE

MASAT
1 kg sheqer, 0.4 kg tëlyn (gjalp), 7-8 kokrra vezë, 1 kg miell misri i situr, një dorë miell gruri, 
1 fixhan kafeje qumësht; një enë e madhe bakri e pakallajisur ose përndryshe prej qelqi.

GATIMI
Tretet tëlyni dhe lihet te fundërrojnë kripërat e tij. Pastaj tëlyni i vakët dhe pa kripërat e rëna në fund rrihet me sheqerin deri sa të bëhet një masë e bardhë. E mira është që rrahja e masës të bëhet me dorë, sepse përfundimi i përzjerjes ndjehet kur të duket se prek fije me dorën që po përzien masën e krijuar. Ndërkohë vezët janë përzjerë me qumështin më parë dhe shtohen dalëngadalë tek sheqeri i rrahur, duke vazhduar përzjerjen e këtij të fundit.

Pastaj hidhet mielli dalëngadalë duke vazhduar perzjerjen me dorë. Mielli i grurit hidhet nga fundi. Duhet patur kujdes me hedhjen e miellit, sepse mielli i tepërt i bën të forta ballakumet pas pjekjes. Prandaj, pasi është harxhuar sasia e paracaktuar e miellit, brumi lihet 15-30 minuta në qetësi pavarësisht se ai mund të duket i qullët. Kjo kohë mjafton që grimcat e miellit të thithin lagështirën e brumit të qullët. Nëse shihet se brumi ka mbetur përsëri si i qullët, atëhere atij mund t'i shtohet edhe një dorë miell. Kështu me këtë brume ballakumet nuk do të shtrihen gjatë pjekjes.

PJEKJA
Tepsiat lyhen me pak gjalpe dhe spërkaten me pak miell. Pastaj, nga brumi tashmë i gatuar, formohen me dorë gurabiet me madhësi jo të vogël dhe vendosen mbi tepsi të larguara nga njëra tjetra. Paraprakisht furra është nxehur në 170oC. Futet tepsia në furrë dhe lihet aty derisa ballkumet të formojnë pak kore (jo të skuqen). Nxirret pastaj tepsia nga furra dhe lihet të ftohet, me qëllim që ballakumet të shkëputen lehtësisht nga ajo.

----------


## "Ambrida"

rrofsh Di68,per receten tende,do ta provojme per dite vere.
gezuar diten e veres per te gjithe ata qe e festojne kete feste.

----------


## ledio

Di68, Fiori, dhe Ambrida faleminderit per keto receta. Ime me nuk dinte si te Bollokume dhe tani do tia jap receten qe te me beje.

THANK U!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## "Ambrida"

Provova t'i beja sipas recetave dhe dolen shume te mira.
faleminderit Fiori dhe Di68.Ja sa i vlefshem eshte forumi.

----------


## Di68

C'po na e ben zili....sa keq qe nuk kam kohe te merrem me to....

----------


## Larsus

kam honger nje tip gurabie (lebaneze) te shkrin ne goje..harrova ti pyes ato dreq me cfare e benin...Dini gje ju shoqnia nese perdorin niseshte' vetem ato per gurabiet e bardha?

----------


## Di68

> kam honger nje tip gurabie (lebaneze) te shkrin ne goje..harrova ti pyes ato dreq me cfare e benin...Dini gje ju shoqnia nese perdorin niseshte' vetem ato per gurabiet e bardha?


Larsus, qenke ngritur me oreks per embelsira qe ne mengjes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

Hi Di-je: 

U ngopa me te kripura pranaj: me ka dale nje lakror misri qe c'te te them; te shkrin ne goje ..pale tu piqte ne sac me zjarr si do u bente!

kto gurabiet qe them une ishin shume te mira..mban mend ne kohen e te ashtuquajturit ishin ca gurabie ne forme rombi qe u hudhnin pluhur sheqeri mbi te. Me cfare i benin ato vetem me niseshte?

----------


## Di68

> Hi Di-je: 
> 
> U ngopa me te kripura pranaj: me ka dale nje lakror misri qe c'te te them; te shkrin ne goje ..pale tu piqte ne sac me zjarr si do u bente!
> 
> kto gurabiet qe them une ishin shume te mira..mban mend ne kohen e te ashtuquajturit ishin ca gurabie ne forme rombi qe u hudhnin pluhur sheqeri mbi te. Me cfare i benin ato vetem me niseshte?



Nga ato qe thua ti, une sapo hengra dy cope ne mengjes, po une nuk i kam bere vete se s'me jepet fare per embelsira, me duhet ta pyes se si behet, po me duket se perdoret niseshte dhe sheqer pluhur....

----------


## Larsus

Dije more vesh si e bejne ata nga ana jote?
Une e provova dje me bleached flour po me doli kek ne vend te gurabieve  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  Ishte shume i lehte mielli...duhet me gjet niseshte tamam

----------


## Di68

> Dije more vesh si e bejne ata nga ana jote?
> Une e provova dje me bleached flour po me doli kek ne vend te gurabieve  Ishte shume i lehte mielli...duhet me gjet niseshte tamam


Bobo c'nepsqare qe paske qene....ok, tani sa pyeta ne tel per keto dhe me thane the following:

3 gota miell
1.25 gote sheqer puder
1 luge kafeje sode buke
2 pako gjalpe, pakot si ketu ne US, nuk e di sa i bie me gramature.

Sorry, po ia paskam fut kot persa i perket niseshtes, nuk u dashka niseshte.
Ne fillim u perzika gjalpi me sheqerin, gjalpi te jete ne room temperature.
Pastaj i futet soda, pastaj pak nga pak mielli.
Edhe i pjek, edhe i pret me forma, edhe te befshin mire.
Nuk e di si do te te dalin, po keshtu me thane e keshtu po te them moj Qefke....
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Larsus

U s'me rrihet ne pune moj Shefke... :shkelje syri:  tani qe e mora vesh, mezi po pres.le vete qe me ka rene nepsi, po kam tre pale goje qe po presin te shijojne gurabiet e mrekullueshme alla shqiptarce

gjalpin nuk e prisja te ishte kaq shume....do te dergoj ca cope kur te me behen te mira (ose do ti porosis tek lebanezi, sipas rastit  :buzeqeshje:  )

Po rrofsh, ti rrofsh

----------


## Di68

> U s'me rrihet ne pune moj Shefke... tani qe e mora vesh, mezi po pres.le vete qe me ka rene nepsi, po kam tre pale goje qe po presin te shijojne gurabiet e mrekullueshme alla shqiptarce


Atyre gojeve te tjera thuaji te tunden e t'i bejne vete....
 :perqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Ju preferoj:
Mignon banane-nje nder embelsirat qe me teper preferoj.
Eshte me oblando(brum embelsire) ne fund dhe permbi te ke te vendosur banane dhe permbi kete ka cokollate (kakao) qe i shtohet.

----------


## ElMajico

ballokumet mmmmmmmmm.....gjella me e mir n'bote

sa kohe u be pa e provuar....

----------

